
Drums, Lies, and Audiotape - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/drums-lies-and-audiotape
======
scoot
_" Bill Thompson, a psychologist at Macquarie University in Australia who
specializes in music perception and cognition (and whom I once served as a
graduate assistant at York University in Toronto), suggests that we may have
lacked a mental template, or schema, for categorizing these rhythms, and were
therefore unable to perceive them clearly"_

Reminds me of the research into not perceiving colors for which we have no
word.

------
maaarghk
Very interesting article! The sound is blown out a bit on the video so it's
hard to hear the subtleties of the beat but it's clear there are what would
amount to quite a lot of time signature changes in our notation. Maybe Marco
Minnemann could play it sight unseen ;)

I will have to keep an eye out for Alexander's book, it seems that it will be
fascinating.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Time signature changes or just tuples? There's a thing about 0:40 where the
whole top part sort of ... aliases/wagonwheels back around. Seems to be a
mostly 4/4 foot throughout mainly kept by that cymbal sounding thing in a
backbeat manner.

PAGING CHAD WACKERMAN. Seriously.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Time signature changes. And probably different phrase lengths.

It sounds to me like each part has its own separate timing grid, and - apart
from the backbeat - none of them are predictably regular.

Fascinating article - really, really interesting.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
I dunno - maybe this is one of those "Black Dog (by Zep) is in 4/4" things. I
didn't hear the backbeat vary much.

------
Animats
_" Please sign in to Nautilus Prime or turn your cookies on to continue
viewing this site."_

Please don't link to that site. Thanks.

